# Move these ducts in load bearing wall



## jeff00 (Jan 22, 2017)

Wheeley101 said:


> So here is a picture of the load bearing wall I'd like to put a 6 to 8 foot cased opening in... But it's a mess of duct work and the master bath toilet pvc from the second floor. It is ALOT reroute. Even for just 6 feet. What do you think?


can't be done. if you remove those heat runs, there is no way to re-route them. 

I have seen people try this before and it never works out.

Besides, if you try to put a opening there, because it's a load bearing wall, you will need to install a beam to support the load above it. there is no physical way to re-route the heat runs


----------



## Wheeley101 (Mar 3, 2017)

I was planning on an lvl 6 foot opening. What if I put two of those runs over to the remaining load bearing wall left and just rerun it in those joists upstairs


----------



## jeff00 (Jan 22, 2017)

Wheeley101 said:


> I was planning on an lvl 6 foot opening. What if I put two of those runs over to the remaining load bearing wall left and just rerun it in those joists upstairs


how are you going to do that and still keep the c/a return. you might go around the beam if you use a soffit? 

although I understand what you want to accomplish, it can't be done in load bearing wall. 

If it was in a non-bearing wall it wouldn't be a big deal. Any opening in a load bearing wall will require headers. 

sorry, but you can't do what you want. and not have a major issue down the road


----------



## Wheeley101 (Mar 3, 2017)

Can't I just move the return two joists over out of the way of my header and adjust the room above it


----------



## jeff00 (Jan 22, 2017)

yes, if you have room blow but then you have to block the hole in the top of the cold air trunk and cut a new one in the top. it very difficult to cut a new hole in the top of a trunk thats already installed. 

what are you going to do with the heat runs? if you take them out, you will not have heat to those rooms


----------



## jeff00 (Jan 22, 2017)

which way do the floor joists go. can you post another picture of the top plate? 

and at an angle so I get a better perspective of what you're trying to do


----------



## Wheeley101 (Mar 3, 2017)

Here is the top plate. Duct and return. Just want to move one duct. Furnace directly underneath. Thought I would extend the arm of it from the furnace and shoot it straight up in a new joist just two over and reinstall upstairs in new location


----------

